# Game Thread(2/15 to 2/21)



## SheriffKilla

This is upset special week
It started today with Rutgers and Louisville and I think Texas AM will beat Kansas tommorow and Kentucky will lose at least one this week (@Miss St and @Vanderbilt)
Huge week for Ohio State (Purdue at Ohio State and @ Michigan State)
And of course this is bracket buster week

I was a little bit disappointed with some of the match ups for the bracket busters but we still got Siena vs Butler, Old Dominion vs Northern Iowa and Utah State vs Wichita State among others


----------



## Nimreitz

Jon Leuer is back for Wisconsin on Thursday night against Minnesota in the Barn.


----------



## HB

Did that guy Charles Okwandu have a name change? When he first came out this season they called him Alex


----------



## bball2223

Looks as if UConn will hold on for the win on the road against Villanova. This begs a few questions. Does Anyone want to win the Big East? And does the losses by Syracuse and Villanova prove the top of the conference is weaker than originally thought, or does it make the conference seem stronger?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

So who was that new guy that was wearing number 15 for UCONN and what happened to Kemba Walker?


----------



## gi0rdun

some dude drills the 3.


----------



## HB

This Miss. fans feel like every call should go their way. Their team sure takes a lot of 3's though.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

This team is literally psychotic.


----------



## HB

Sidney sighting, at least he's in shape lol


----------



## HB

If Augustus and Patterson had pulled off those dunks...WOW!!!


----------



## Rather Unique

bye bye Jarvis...


----------



## Rather Unique

wow what a putback..and Jimmy ****s is on the money, a couple of back cuts from Miss St. would be a perfect call right now.


----------



## HB

Great defense in this game from both sides


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Kodi Augustus is good...Ive said this all year.


----------



## HB

Interesting selection of songs at the Miss. St arena. Very lively place


----------



## SheriffKilla

Purdue @ Ohio State today, cant wait and also Texas @ Missouri should be interesting, can Texas get back on a winning streak or can Missouri get a signature win for the tournament


----------



## HB

So what should be done to the irresponsible Miss. St fans?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

They should close up the student section for a game.


----------



## Nimreitz

fjkdsi said:


> Purdue @ Ohio State today, cant wait and also Texas @ Missouri should be interesting, can Texas get back on a winning streak or can Missouri get a signature win for the tournament


It's good to know that a game like Purdue vs. Ohio State will only be available for people in about 10 states.


----------



## Rather Unique

thank you Big 10 network..


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Nimreitz said:


> It's good to know that a game like Purdue vs. Ohio State will only be available for people in about 10 states.


Now why would I want to watch two talented ranked teams when I can watch two mediocre Big East teams...oh damnitt ESPN you brainwashed me again!


----------



## HB

> thank you Big 10 network..


Same lol in HD too


----------



## Nimreitz

Rather Unique said:


> thank you Big 10 network..


If Texas joins, BTN might be available nationwide. Just sayin.


----------



## Rather Unique

sorry HB, luckily, i get the Big10Network down here in Miami..buahaha


----------



## HB

Oh lol am not complaining, Chicago is smack dab in big 10 country. But I wonder what Miami is doing with the B10 network though. Isnt that ACC country?


----------



## Rather Unique

HB said:


> Oh lol am not complaining, Chicago is smack dab in big 10 country. But I wonder what Miami is doing with the B10 network though. Isnt that ACC country?


in that case..enjoy the game :cheers:

great question lol, my answer: i pay out the *** for cable and comcast owns my soul. All for basketball.


----------



## Nimreitz

No one mentioned UNC's impressive 51 points last night in a *76(!!!!)* possession game!


----------



## SheriffKilla

it doesnt matter Im in LA and I used to get it, also check out Justin TV(website)
Anyway so far Purdue looks terrific, especially on D, this is the best Ive seen them play since the West Virginia game and on the road too, very impressive
Turner is the only reason Ohio State is even remotely still in this


----------



## Nimreitz

Jesus Christ, The Villain is the NPOY. If this game was on ESPN announced by Dickie V it would be guaranteed.


----------



## HB

What a great game.


----------



## Nimreitz

Wow, nice finish. Diebler got a clean look, but man... they really should have got the ball to The Villain on the last possession. What the **** was Buford thinking trying to take it all the way down for a difficult 2 with 10 secs left? Slow it up and give it to the best player in the country.


----------



## TM

What a huge win for Purdue

Meanwhile another crappy ACC home team just playing out of their minds against Duke


----------



## BlueBaron

I was figuring Ohio St. for the win. Good win for Purdue.


----------



## HKF

Missouri is playing their way into a bid. I like a few of these Big 12 teams in Oklahoma State, Missouri and Baylor. I think all three will get in, but they are strong.

It's interesting watching the Big East right now. The Big East has five locks in Georgetown, West Virginia, Syracuse, Pittsburgh, Villanova.

However, then you have Louisville, Marquette, South Florida, Seton Hall, Connecticut and Cincinnati competing for those last three spots (I think the Big East will get eight). I also think Notre Dame is done unless they win the Big East tournament. Should be an awesome championship week (only 2.5 weeks away now).


----------



## rocketeer

didn't like the officiating in the texas/missouri game. they let the crowd dictate the calls for too much. only 2 free throws in the 2nd half(and those came with 3 minutes left) was pretty ridiculous.

still should have been a winnable game for texas had they just shot a reasonable percentage on their free throws or done a better job finishing all the chances they had inside.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Yep the Big East tourney always seems to produce some classic games but this year for whatever reason Im interested in some of the smaller conference tourneys as well..
Can Murray State, Cornell and Siena get at large bids?
Tonight Syracuse @ Georgetown should be great, JN now that you back Im looking forward to your opinion on that match up... Hoyas being @ home makes this one interesting... Also Pitt @ Marquette should be a good one


----------



## SheriffKilla

Damn Syracuse looking good!!!!
They have really responded to that loss but honestly Georgetown is just disappointing today and they dont seem to match up that well against the Orange


----------



## FSH

Syracuse 2nd half play all year has been HORRIBLE...Watching this team play in the last 8 or so min lately has been just sad


----------



## FSH

23-5 run Syracuse can not close games


----------



## HKF

5 point game under 4 now.


----------



## Nimreitz

I looked away with Cuse coasting. How did this happen?


----------



## HKF

Nimreitz said:


> I looked away with Cuse coasting. How did this happen?


Syracuse got really sloppy and lazy. Rautins has taken some horrible shots too.


----------



## Nimreitz

Wait, who the hell are these guys in the Syracuse zone? It looks paltry! I don't see any length or athleticism! WTF!!!!!! They are drifting further and further away from legit title contenders IMO. Not that they should necessarily expected to take this game, but they are drifting off the Contender profile.


----------



## FSH

Nimreitz said:


> Wait, who the hell are these guys in the Syracuse zone? It looks paltry! I don't see any length or athleticism! WTF!!!!!! They are drifting further and further away from legit title contenders IMO. Not that they should necessarily expected to take this game, but they are drifting off the Contender profile.


Im a Syracuse fan and i never thought they where a title contender...Just by watching some of the games you could tell they are not go watch the Depaul or Louisville game


----------



## HKF

I said their depth was not as good as people think. Triche, Jardine and Rautins are the weak link to the team.


----------



## Nimreitz

HKF said:


> I said their depth was not as good as people think. Triche, Jardine and Rautins are the weak link to the team.


Rautins seems like the only guy on the team who can hit a shot with Johnson injured. The one thing Champions all have in common is elite offense, and Cuse's offense has fallen off hard in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## FSH

HKF said:


> I said their depth was not as good as people think. Triche, Jardine and Rautins are the weak link to the team.


They really are...Triche looks horrible at time, Rautins isnt the leader i thought he was he makes bad decision and puts up sloppy *** shots...Syracuse needs someone to run this team better at time they just look lost out there on Offense and Rautins just jacks up shot from anywhere


----------



## FSH

Nimreitz said:


> Rautins seems like the only guy on the team who can hit a shot with Johnson injured. The one thing Champions all have in common is elite offense, and Cuse's offense has fallen off hard in the last 3 weeks.


Its because we have no true PG...No one to set up the team and distribute the ball


----------



## Nimreitz

10 minutes into the Wisconsin vs. Minnesota game and Jon Leuer looks like he's never played a minute for the Badgers in his life. Totally lost on offense. Good thing he came back this early, so hopefully he'll be back to normal by the time we start playing knock-out games.


----------



## Nimreitz

Awesome game from Wisconsin tonight. 6/27 shooting 2 point FGs, only ran one pick and pop for Nankivil (the play that dominated Purdue and Duke this year), and got out-rebounded like I've seriously NEVER seen Wisconsin out-rebounded. Almost doubled up. Sickening. ****ty defense too.


----------



## Rather Unique

word to Boeheim for callin to foul up 3.. i love the call!


----------



## SheriffKilla

Rautins is NOT the weak link on Syracuse. Come on HKF you should know better than that....


----------



## HKF

The backcourt play is a weak link for Syracuse. Rautins is included in that. He took a lot of horrible shots.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Yes, but he is also one of the main reasons they were winning by 20+ in the first place, he is a very good 3 point shooter, their best playmaker (one of the best passers in the country) and plays terrific D in the zone..
Im not gonna lie I didnt watch the last 12 or so minutes of the game but Rautins was 6 for 11 shooting so yes he takes some questionable shots and forces a pass here and there but he is much more a positive than a negative for Syracuse... Triche is a little incosistent for them because he is very young and isnt really a true PG(at least not yet) but, also Onuaku goes through stretches where he moves like an obese 80 year old and his free throw shooting is something that hurts them, but overall their top 7 is very strong, very hard to say anyone of them is really a weak link.. I mean Joseph makes plenty of mistakes as well and Wesley Johnson for the top 5 pick he supposedly is disappears a lot too, but once again, overall 1 through 7 no team has a rotation as versatile and steady at every position like Syracuse... Jardine is also one of the underrated PGs in the nation, IMO


----------



## HB

About a month or two ago, Zagsfan claimed Gonzaga would never lose again till tourney time. Loyola MT says hello.


----------



## bball2223

FSH said:


> Im a Syracuse fan and i never thought they where a title contender...Just by watching some of the games you could tell they are not go watch the Depaul or Louisville game


I was real enamored with their length in the frontcourt especially on defense early on, but like HKF said the guards for Syracuse are the weak link. You are not winning the title without great guard play and as of this point Syracuse has zero of that.

Kansas is the best team in the country by a solid margin. Great guard play, great depth, two all-americans, and they play defense. I would be very surprised if they did not end up winning the whole thing, they are the best team in the country.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Well, I certainly had a better opinion of the game last night then you guys.

That was largely because I was unable to watch or follow the game due to personal matters, and noted the final score of 75-71 and that was it.... and to beat Georgetown made me quite happy.

It was only this morning that I found out that they nearly blew a 23 point lead... and reading that is probably much less frustrating then watching it. 

But at the end as bad as SU was at the end, they still beat a 3 to 5 seed type team on the road. Villanova could not do it... nor could Duke. I think my not watching the game, makes it easier to get the positive out of the perfromance,

With regards to some comments. I agree with HFF that our backcourt play is our biggest hole. It is good, but not that of an elite level team. That being said:
a) It is a quality issue not a depth issue. Would a better PG help the team - certainly. But would anohter average point help the team (i.e more depth). Certainly not. I am a strong advocate of a seven or eight man rotation where there are flexible players. Players play best when they play 20-35 minutes a game, and that is what this rotation allows for.
b) The problem is Triche and Jardine - ballhandling and smarts at the PG spot with the lead is a major issue - it will defintely come down to matchups - maybe we can get away with it. Rautins has had a few games where he gets out of control (including at WVU I beleive), but then again his shooting allowed them to get the huge lead on one. Taking all the games, Rautins has been an All-Big East performer. But he is not a great ballhandler either, so despite his strenghts, he only enhances the team weakness in this area at the end of game

Kasnas is certainly a better team on paper then Syracuse and are the clear favourites and are playing better right now. But Syracuse until recently had perormed just as well on the court as Kansas... the parts and systems were working well. They have fell a bit, but lets see how they do against Nova next Saturday. 

I still would struggle finding six or seven teams better then them... they are still a strong contender.. not the favourite. As I said they still won against a good team on the road.


----------



## SheriffKilla

What about Jardine though, JN?? He is a true PG, imo
.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

fjkdsi said:


> What about Jardine though, JN?? He is a true PG, imo
> .


I have never been a big fan of Jardine but he has improved alot - alot of it is probably due to his awful play as a frosh when they had no choice but to play him, and some of the boneheaded plays he has done this year at the end of games. If you do a search on Jardine and retarted you might find a few frustrated posts of mine I suspect.

Those probably bias my view of him, such that he is probably much more effective then I gave him credit for. Certainly, His numbers are quite good - shows that he is very effective when he is out there, and he has certainly added a spark in certain games. He has a top 500 offensive rating in the country.

He is inconsistent - so if you see him in the right half dozen or so games you can think quite highly of him. And his numbers seem more good then bad. But almost every fan has that one guy they **** on, fairly or not.. and for me its Jardine.

I still dont think he is very effective in running the point against pressure, and add in his ability to do stupid things, and he really worries me at the end of games.


----------



## SheriffKilla

He is 3rd in the country in Assists per 40 minutes/pace adjusted, and the 2 guys above him play in crap conferences and average 17.6 and 16.6 minutes per game...

Anyway, games to watch for tonight

Ohio State @ Michigan State 12:00 ET... 2 of the best in the Big 10 face off, and I tried to watch Evan Turner any chance I get
Georgia Tech @ Maryland 2:00 ET... A battle that could help decide TMs 2nd best in the ACC question.
Kentucky @ Vanderbilt 6:00 ET... GOTD, imo. I was pretty sure Vanderbilt was gonna get the upset, but I really dont know anymore. Still gonna say they will win but it should be a good one between 2 teams full of talent.

Also if you are a fan of watching NBA draft prospects like I am, I suggest:
Colorado @ Kansas 4:00 ET... Kansas is full of future NBAers as usual and Colorado has Alec Burks whom Im really like as a lottery pick down the road and another future NBA player, Cory Higgins... Burks is only 18 years old and averaging 19.6 points in 9 Big 12 games this season

Alabama @ Georgia 4:00 ET... If you prefer SEC, these 2 teams may not have much depth but their best players are legit NBA prospects. Travis Leslie, JaMychal Green, Howard Thompkins, Tony Mitchell and Mikhail Torrance are all very talented, athletic and entertaining to watch.


----------



## TM

UNC within 1 @ BC. Nice to see Zeller back on the floor. Props to the Heels!


----------



## HB

I had to watch this game on mute because of all the doom and gloom talk. Its a shame just watching this team and wondering why the heck they cant win 20 games.

Henson will struggle as a rebounder if he doesnt add weight ASAP


----------



## Rather Unique

HB said:


> I had to watch this game on mute because of all the doom and gloom talk. Its a shame just watching this team and *wondering why the heck they cant win 20 games*.
> 
> Henson will struggle as a rebounder if he doesnt add weight ASAP


guard play HB, you know that. Good guard play is vital in college ball, and they just don't have it right now. Too young, too raw, too many mistakes.


----------



## Rather Unique

Favors off to a great start against the terps. 11/8 by the end of the first half. Good to see him stay out of foul trouble in a big game for once.


----------



## Rather Unique

Favors is working today 19/16, and just hit a tip in to keep them w/in 1 with 50 seconds left...


----------



## HB

What network is that on?

Nvm just saw the game winner


----------



## SheriffKilla

WOW what a finish


----------



## Rather Unique

it's on locally here but i have no idea (Raycomm sports?) but it just had an fantastic finish. Favors got ANOTHER tip in with 5 seconds left to go ahead up 1, Maryland raced down, Gary Williams called time out and as he did it not even a second later, Vazquez hits a 1/2 court shot lol (obviously no basket) 1.5 seconds left, Tucker hits a 3 out of the timeout. Game over.


----------



## Rather Unique

What a game by Favors tho 21/18! kid was a problem today.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

UTEP is absolutely killing a very good Tulsa squad on the road. This team is more talented than the vast majority of power conference teams, and have improved a ton since the beginning of the year. They have the potential to be very dangerous in March, and could be a Top 10 type of team next year if everybody comes back.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Randy Culpepper had 45 last time out and 17 in the 1st half today

Good one between Alabama and Georgia and Purdue and Illinois also
Cant wait for Vandy vs Kentucky

Also sorry, I dont know why I thought Michigan State vs Ohio State was today


----------



## TM

Rather Unique said:


> What a game by Favors tho 21/18! kid was a problem today.


he almost always dominates against teams with no legit bigs


----------



## SheriffKilla

Travis Leslie is legit


----------



## SheriffKilla

nobody watchin kentucky/vandy??
its a good one so far, Cousins sits down with 4 fouls with 9 minuts left


----------



## Rather Unique

definitely intense, that Ogilvy AND1 was a great answer to all that mouthing off Cousins been doing tonight.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Cousins is back, Vanderbilt looks pretty good right now though I hate their court set up


----------



## HKF

Say what you want about Cousins, the guy is a friggin load. I mean just unstoppable in the paint. Completely destroying Ogilvy out there.


----------



## HB

Lol and he just laughs at his opponents, guy's too strong. Patterson is legit by the way.


----------



## SheriffKilla

For all the talk about Wall and Turner, I think Cousins deserves some serious NPOY consideration...
I mean Patterson has been incosistent, Bledsoe even more so and the rest of the team isnt THAT good
Around Wall and Big Cuz they are a title contender and have only one loss


----------



## Rather Unique

i personally dislike his demeanor but the guy is a beast... i look forward to hating on him for years to come. :laugh:


----------



## SheriffKilla

I personally think he is a cool guy but I understand how someone wouldnt wanna hang out with him.... BUT WHO CARES? His on court demeanor is fine, highly competitive player who plays with a chip on his shoulder..


----------



## Rather Unique

not that i care all that much but i dislike his constant *****ing, shut up and play the game..great player tho i won't hate on that.


----------



## Rather Unique

huuuge block from Wall.


----------



## HB

Wall clutch on both sides of the ball, lol Cousins was picking his nose on the bench


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Rather Unique said:


> not that i care all that much but i dislike his constant *****ing, shut up and play the game..great player tho i won't hate on that.


Leave that to HB, who still can't handle Cousins being the top offensive option over his loverboy Patterson.


----------



## HB

Jonathan Watters said:


> Leave that to HB, who still can't handle Cousins being the top offensive option over his loverboy Patterson.


Wait lol now this is getting pathetic. I havent said anything bad about Cousins in a while (Come to think of it, I dont think I have said anything bad about him. The Patterson thing doesnt count). Matter of fact its been the opposite, I recall saying he is in the running for the second pick from the way he has played.

Seriously, cut out the petty ****, it doesn't make you look good.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

HB said:


> Wait lol now this is getting pathetic. I havent said anything bad about Cousins in a while. Matter of fact its been the opposite, I recall saying he is in the running for the second pick from the way he has played.


Wait a minute...are you actually saying you were wrong? 



> Seriously, cut out the petty ****, it doesn't make you look good.


I'll wait to respond to this until you respond to my above question...


----------



## HB

He's played better than Patterson this season, even in that little argument we had, I dont think I ever said otherwise.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

As I suspected, you are far too petty to admit you were wrong about something you knew full well you were wrong about the minute you posted it...


----------



## HB

Lol which is? Please tell me what I was wrong about?

What did I say about Demarcus Cousins that was incorrect?


----------



## Jonathan Watters

That Patterson is more skilled in the post. That Cousins doesn't have better footwork than Patterson. That Patterson and Cousins are the same size. That Calipari wants Cousins to shoot less. That Patterson and Cousins have similar stats. 

And you implied the entire thread that you thought Patterson was the better player. 

Not that you'd ever admit it. Because you are way too petty to do that.


----------



## Rather Unique

How bout them PITT boys. Took down WVU last week, now Nova (granted at home). Jamie Dixon has done a hell of a job. They held a high powered Nova offense to just 65 pts.


----------



## bball2223

I was talking about this with my roommate when we were watching the end of the Pitt/Nova game, but I truly feel Dixon is a top 10-15 coach in college basketball. The job he has done this year after losing his 3 best players from last season has been phenomenal.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Yep and Calhoun and R.Williams are NIT bound


----------



## Nimreitz

Rather Unique said:


> How bout them PITT boys. Took down WVU last week, now Nova (granted at home). Jamie Dixon has done a hell of a job. They held a high powered Nova offense to just 65 pts.


I've been analyzing kenpom.com trying to find common traits that Sweet 16 teams seeded 6 or lower have in common, and Pitt is the closest team this year to fitting the profile. After the stats for this game are accounted for, I would imagine they'll be dead on. Only problem now is that they probably won't be a 6 seed, which could ruin the profile.

EDIT: And btw, the easiest team to spot based on those stats has generally been the Champion, and Kansas is it this year. No question. No one else is close.


----------



## SheriffKilla

What are the stats?
And also gotta give Brad Wanamaker some credit he is averaging something like 13/6/6 in this 5 game win streak


----------



## Nimreitz

fjkdsi said:


> What are the stats?
> And also gotta give Brad Wanamaker some credit he is averaging something like 13/6/6 in this 5 game win streak


Not sophisticated enough I'm afraid, but I'll give you the champion formula: #1 or #2 team in the country in adjusted offensive efficiency, Either elite (top 2) eFG% offense, defense, or top 10 in both, and overall ranked top 2. Going back to 2004 this is true. This is true of all teams since 2004. If I had to guess, I'd say 2003 Kansas, 2002 Duke, 1997 Kentucky, 1991 UNLV probably should have won it all in their years and broke the mold, but unfortunately the stats don't go back that far. It also wouldn't surprise me if 02 Maryland and 91 Duke fit the profile. Cuse and Arizona are the only real "shock" champions of the last 20 years.


----------



## SheriffKilla

good stuff nothing ground breaking but what Ive been saying is with all the upsets in the tournament, when its all said and done the team with the most talent is gonna win the championship 9 out of 10


----------



## Nimreitz

fjkdsi said:


> good stuff nothing ground breaking but what Ive been saying is with all the upsets in the tournament, when its all said and done the team with the most talent is gonna win the championship 9 out of 10


The thing that surprised me the most was that defense seems to play much less of a role in a championship team. Obviously they're going to be decent defensively, but not elite by any means. Teams who are elite defensively, and merely good offensively seem to really struggle.

For example, last year UNC and Memphis were mirror images of each other entering the Tournament. UNC was elite offensively and Memphis was elite defensively. Memphis was disappointing and UNC rolled.

I guess the team this year I'd be worried about is Purdue. Really good defensive team, but not much more than good offensively. They should be really afraid of Xavier.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Nimreitz said:


> The thing that surprised me the most was that defense seems to play much less of a role in a championship team. Obviously they're going to be decent defensively, but not elite by any means. Teams who are elite defensively, and merely good offensively seem to really struggle.
> 
> For example, last year UNC and Memphis were mirror images of each other entering the Tournament. UNC was elite offensively and Memphis was elite defensively. Memphis was disappointing and UNC rolled.
> 
> I guess the team this year I'd be worried about is Purdue. Really good defensive team, but not much more than good offensively. They should be really afraid of Xavier.


I think part of the reason for your findings is that talented offensive teams and players are always motivated to play good offence in the regular season or postseason, but unless they have a hardass coach or system sometimes these type of teams dont play the greatest of defence in the regular season. But once it hits the tournament there is enough self motivation and the games become so important that they put more effort in to their defence.

A system defence will not have defensive improvements in the tourney.

Just a theory.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Also you can beat less talented teams with just a system but when it comes down to the best of the best you need top level talent to win out


----------



## JuniorNoboa

This Marquette at Cincy game is a real dandy between two teams fighting for their tournament lives.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Marquette in, Cincy out


----------



## BlueBaron

Big win for the Cats last night in a game that I predicted they would lose... Now it's South Carolina Thursday night at 9 then at UT at 12pm Saturday! Talk about a rough way to go... Btw, Dixon is a top 5 coach. There's no denying that. Pitt is no less than a Sweet 16 team.


----------



## HB

Jonathan Watters said:


> That Patterson is more skilled in the post. That Cousins doesn't have better footwork than Patterson. That Patterson and Cousins are the same size. That Calipari wants Cousins to shoot less. That Patterson and Cousins have similar stats.
> 
> And you implied the entire thread that you thought Patterson was the better player.
> 
> Not that you'd ever admit it. Because you are way too petty to do that.


Lol exaggerating arent we? I said that Patterson is a more skilled player, which is different from Patterson is more skilled in the post. And yes Patterson does have better foot work than Cousins. Never said they are the same size, I just said if Cousins is taller it isnt by much...I admit I was wrong on that. Lol I also didnt say Calipari wants Cousins to shoot less, Cal did say he wants Patterson to shoot more, and I hypothesized if Patterson shoots more, someone else' shots will go down. Since you couldn't give a name, I assumed it might be his front court mate.

Lol and I did no such thing as imply that Patterson was the better player. Stop reaching Mr. Fantastic. You do realize in that same thread I acknowledged Cousins would be taken before Patterson in the draft.

P.s. is KG more skilled than Dwight or Shaq for that matter? Does it make him a better player than any of those guys?


----------



## Jonathan Watters

HB said:


> Lol exaggerating arent we? I said that Patterson is a more skilled player, which is different from Patterson is more skilled in the post.


If you didn't outright say it, you absolutely implied it and made an argument for it. You know this is true, and you make the same argument in your next sentence. 




> And yes Patterson does have better foot work than Cousins.


The sad thing is that you honestly believe this. Cousins has more footwork in his left pinky than Patterson would have with an extra pair of feet. This is why Patterson mostly does his work on garbage plays, and Cousins is force-fed in the post/scores at will. 



> Never said they are the same size, I just said if Cousins is taller it isnt by much...I admit I was wrong on that.


You said they are basically the same size and will play the same position at the next level. You were wrong on both counts, and you knew it full well before you even hit post. 



> Lol I also didnt say Calipari wants Cousins to shoot less, Cal did say he wants Patterson to shoot more, and I hypothesized if Patterson shoots more, someone else' shots will go down. Since you couldn't give a name, I assumed it might be his front court mate.


You didn't say it, you just hypothesized it. Oh, how I mischaracterized your words! 



> Lol and I did no such thing as imply that Patterson was the better player. Stop reaching Mr. Fantastic. You do realize in that same thread I acknowledged Cousins would be taken before Patterson in the draft.


You definitely made mention of the fact that Patterson was still higher in the mock drafts...but of course, this is just another ridiculous thing you said that magically changed meanings after the fact. 

Who are you trying to fool? 



> P.s. is KG more skilled than Dwight or Shaq for that matter? Does it make him a better player than any of those guys?


Which was EXACTLY my argument all along, which you disagreed with vehemently. Maybe you can just look in the mirror and argue with yourself from this point forward in the discussion?


----------



## HB

> If you didn't outright say it, you absolutely implied it and made an argument for it. You know this is true, and you make the same argument in your next sentence.


You are really good at assuming arent you? Matter of fact in that argument I recall correcting you on jumping to the conclusion that I meant Cousins was the better player. Again more skilled does not equate better, stop assuming dude.



> The sad thing is that you honestly believe this. Cousins has more footwork in his left pinky than Patterson would have with an extra pair of feet. This is why Patterson mostly does his work on garbage plays, and Cousins is force-fed in the post/scores at will.


Again from what I have seen of Cousins he overpowers his defenders. When you can easily move people, you dont have to show too much footwork. Patterson on the other hand needs the finesse work to score. So he was also scoring off garbage plays last year when he was their number 1 option? Come on dude!



> You didn't say it, you just hypothesized it. Oh, how I mischaracterized your words!


Ah this is golden coming from the king of assumptions lol

I'll admit I was wrong on Cousin's NBA position. He's a C, Patrick is a PF. 



> You definitely made mention of the fact that Patterson was still higher in the mock drafts...but of course, this is just another ridiculous thing you said that magically changed meanings after the fact.
> 
> Who are you trying to fool?


Here you go again. Lol I said Cousins was ranked higher, not vice versa. Dude stop trying to twist my words. And the point was that, Patterson wasn't the slouch you were trying to make him out to be.



> Which was EXACTLY my argument all along, which you disagreed with vehemently. Maybe you can just look in the mirror and argue with yourself from this point forward in the discussion?


Lol if you hadn't been assuming all along, you'd have realized that the get go that being more skilled doesnt mean being better. But NOOO your blood was just boiling that the 'guy with the highest per' in 8 years might not be the most skilled big on his team.


----------



## SheriffKilla

^^lol

Anyway, Duke vs Vtech is a good one... Anyone think Vtech has a chance to win and if they do can they win ACC regular season??


----------



## TM

if they win this game then yes. if not, then no.

delaney getting 2 fouls & Duke being in the bonus in the first 10min doesn't help things. As of 1:30 ago, Duke was shooting 25% and had like a 5 point lead. they're also missing more FT's than i've seen this year. VT just isn't taking advantage. Dukes defense may have somethin to do with that.


----------



## Rather Unique

no chance. if it was on the road then i'd be more inclined to say yes. But i can't see it AT Cameron Indoor.


----------



## Nimreitz

VT is a good team, but they're bound to fail against good offensive teams. Duke can score on anyone, and sure at times VT could shut down the Devils with their good defense, but they can't score. Duke will get hot and VT will fade into the distance because they aren't capable of filling up the basket.


----------



## Diable

this is an ugly game. Probably just as well they haven't called everything, but there's been lot of clutching and grabbing.


----------



## Diable

big foul there...Delaney should have pulled up


----------



## TM

This can obviously be said for both teams, but if Duke was scoring like they usually do, this would be a 25 point lead. poor andre dawkins can't make a 3 to save his life - and he's getting wide open looks.


----------



## TM

what a crappy way to end. duke's playin like crap


----------



## HB

OSU beat Mich. State? Nice!!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

bball2223 said:


> I was talking about this with my roommate when we were watching the end of the Pitt/Nova game, but I truly feel Dixon is a top 10-15 coach in college basketball. The job he has done this year after losing his 3 best players from last season has been phenomenal.


Shaboom!


----------



## TM

duke is shooting less than 20% from the field. this is pathetic.


----------



## Nimreitz

TM said:


> duke is shooting less than 20% from the field. this is pathetic.


I was about to ask how the hell a team can grab 23 offensive rebounds and only be leading by 5.


----------



## TM

...starting to make baskets now

btw, zoubek has been a beast the last 3 games. oh, and delaney is hitting crazy shots, guy can score the rock.


----------



## Nimreitz

TM said:


> ...starting to make baskets now
> 
> btw, zoubek has been a beast the last 3 games. oh, and delaney is hitting crazy shots, guy can score the rock.


I'm sure a white guy will draw a charge for Delaney's 5th foul any second now.


----------



## Diable

I'm beginning to think that someone in the NBA will give Zoubek a look. I certainly don't think he's ever going to crack anyone's rotation, but he's got a legitimate skill in his rebounding. It certainly wouldn't be the first time someone took a chance on a tall slow guy.


----------



## TM

Nimreitz said:


> I'm sure a white guy will draw a charge for Delaney's 5th foul any second now.


you are so full of hate tonight, Nim. Besides, Z is the only one out there and the refs just look at him any time he falls so that won't happen.



Diable said:


> I'm beginning to think that someone in the NBA will give Zoubek a look. I certainly don't think he's ever going to crack anyone's rotation, but he's got a legitimate skill in his rebounding. It certainly wouldn't be the first time someone took a chance on a tall slow guy.


if a team is looking for a poor man's Aaron Gray, then i agree

why was that cat tryin to kiss Nolan Smith? Sick


----------



## TM

Nolan with the dagger! goodbye and goodnight


----------



## Nimreitz

Never in doubt. And TM, the truth isn't hate or love, it's just the truth. Duke draws charges, Dockery and Paulus weren't great guards.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Diable said:


> I'm beginning to think that someone in the NBA will give Zoubek a look. I certainly don't think he's ever going to crack anyone's rotation, but he's got a legitimate skill in his rebounding. It certainly wouldn't be the first time someone took a chance on a tall slow guy.


Big men from Duke will always get a look. They've been well coached and have a team attitude. A guy like Zoubek is challenged in the talent department but you really do have to love the intangibles that he brings to the table. Some teams just need a big body to take some fouls on a big guy like Pau Gasol or Dwight Howard. You can't coach height either.


----------



## Nimreitz

Geaux Tigers said:


> Big men from Duke will always get a look. They've been well coached and have a team attitude. A guy like Zoubek is challenged in the talent department but you really do have to love the intangibles that he brings to the table. Some teams just need a big body to take some fouls on a big guy like Pau Gasol or Dwight Howard. You can't coach height either.


You can't be serious. I'd rather have Curtis Borchardt.

That's not a compliment. It's not hate either, it's truth.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Let me reclarify my post...

Brian Zoubek is the next Patrick Ewing. You heard it hear first...(that's a fact!)

I just said the guy will get a look. And you can have Curtis Borchardt...if you can pry him away from the front desk at the Buffalo YMCA.


----------



## TM

Nimreitz said:


> Dockery and Paulus weren't great guards.


Redick, Dockery, Paulus > Barnes, Marshall, Bullock '10-'11, no? guards win championships, but not by themselves = my point, but you knew that.

Singler, Smith, Scheyer scored 63 of 67 point. hahahaha

and what does VT have to do to get in? Or are they already in? I believe they're like 22-5 right now, but if I remember hearing correctly, they're OOC wins weren't too impressive.


----------



## Nimreitz

Yeah VT should be in. And yes, Redick, Dock, and Paulus are better than those three will be next year.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

None of them will be better than Redick but the other two might be better than Dock and Paulus! Or am I the only one that felt like those two were bigtime letdowns.


----------



## TM

huge letdowns. dockery was a actually a pretty solid defender by his senior season. paulus just got progressively worse, so i guess technically he was best his freshman year. but, all he had to do was pass to redick and williams. you and i could look good doin that, GT.


----------



## Nimreitz

Alright, new week. Time for some


----------



## HB

Dogus Balbay out for the season, if you think things were bad for Texas...it just got worse.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

TM said:


> huge letdowns. dockery was a actually a pretty solid defender by his senior season. paulus just got progressively worse, so i guess technically he was best his freshman year. but, all he had to do was pass to redick and williams. you and i could look good doin that, GT.


Up until Derrick Rose Sean Dockery was the poster boy for Chicago PG's...OUCH!


----------

